# 13 Month reservation and still shut out



## md1972 (Jan 13, 2014)

I own two platinum weeks for a specific Marriott property.   I bought the second week so I could reserve 13 months in advance.   However..even with booking at 13 months I still got shut out of what we wanted.   We got through to the agent by about 9:10 when the phone and the reservation window opened at 9am.  I was told we could not book online since it was the 13 month advanced reservation. 

why did we not get what we want?  I cant see it all getting sold out in the 10 minutes till I got to an agent.    

Are DP users able to reserve further in advance?   Could Marriott be shutting out the week owners?

I really thought with the 13 month reservation this would be a piece of cake, but no such luck. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Half of the inventory opens for multiweek owners 13 months prior to the start of their first reservation.  So it is possible that owners with more than 2 week or with 2 weeks that stared their reservation for week 6 and week 7 reserved it last week, so that no week 7's were available today.  You can try again next month at 12 months.  50 % of the inventory opens up 12 months prior so all 50% would be available that morning where as today multi-multi week owners could have strung together enough consecutive weeks that very little or no inventory was available today.

Let us know what resort you are trying to book.


----------



## mclyne (Jan 13, 2014)

*Shut Out Too*

The same situation here. We have called 2 different times trying to get any week in February and all inventory is not available. We now need to call again 12 months out. We were the first callers both times and were told there was no inventory available. We did the same thing--bought 2 platinum units thinking it would help securing a date. It is very frustrating not being able to get a date and then seeing the same dates up for rental!!

We use our timeshare units and in the 10yrs. of ownership we only rented out once. I guess we now need to buy more units, if you want to go to Aruba in February.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 13, 2014)

There are many multiple week owners at the Ocean Club, that come for several weeks and then snag week 7 to have family come down that week to join them. Many even 2 week owners will split their first week, staying week 5 and 6 and then have the 2BR for week 7. That's why the inventory may have been gone.

The week 7's available for 13 month booking were probably nabbed over the past several weeks, both for personal use and their very high rental rates.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 13, 2014)

mdevine said:


> I own two platinum weeks for a specific Marriott property.   I bought the second week so I could reserve 13 months in advance.   However..even with booking at 13 months I still got shut out of what we wanted.   We got through to the agent by about 9:10 when the phone and the reservation window opened at 9am.  I was told we could not book online since it was the 13 month advanced reservation.
> 
> why did we not get what we want?  I cant see it all getting sold out in the 10 minutes till I got to an agent.
> 
> ...






Weeks at Summit Watch during this time are very popular, so I can see why you couldn't get what you wanted.

However, there may be another way to get to the piece of cheese;  call again and ask if you were to lock off would you be able to obtain the studio and/or the one bedroom?   You may be able to pick up a piece of each and request that the resort attach them together when you check in.

Keep us all posted….




.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 13, 2014)

This same problem happens at the Maui Ocean Club in January and February (especially in the new towers), which is the period when many owners stay for several weeks.  50% of the inventory opens up at 13 months, but much of that has already been taken by owners staying several weeks who booked even earlier--13 months ahead of the first week in their chain of reservations.  That is the hardest time to reserve for Maui.  The summer is very busy but far fewer Owners stay for 4-8 weeks at a time, so the 13-month window is more available.  You should have better luck at 12 months if you try immediately when it opens up.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 13, 2014)

If you can't get what you want, rent it.  There are a ton of Aruba rentals and they rent very well.  More and more I'm giving up on trading.  I rented at Aruba Surf Club for April from the owner and rented my 2 December weeks at Frenchman's Cove.  All 3 properties rented within 2 weeks of placing them on Redweek.  I can't wait around watching airline prices go up and up while waiting to see if I can get the weeks that I need.

If booking your own weeks, book one of them and rent the other to get the chain that you need.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 13, 2014)

I do what Suzanne does.

Rent the weeks that I own to somebody and rent the weeks I want from another Marriott Owner if I can't get what I want @ 9:00AM when the lines open. I use Redweek and TUG 

Smooth Air


----------



## kmij (Jan 13, 2014)

We, also, did not get our weeks this morning.  We called right at the exact time they opened, got through right away but there was no availability!!  We were disappointed, of course.  The problem being our resort is used primarily by owners and some of them own many weeks there and can book way earlier than we can (we only have 4weeks) .  And if they lock them off and get many more weeks, then it is difficult for us to get in during the prime weeks. If an owner uses their weeks first in a lock off and then in the 1br unit, that takes many 2br units out of circulation so to speak. We will give it a try against 12 months in advance.   Good luck to you.
Kmij


----------



## Sunbum (Jan 13, 2014)

Unless you own 6 weeks or more at the really desirable resorts, you will not be able to book 13 months out. That perk ended a few years ago. Now it is 12 months out and you had better be quick! Maybe a coincidence, but it started getting harder when DC points came out????

So much for the people that own 2 or 3 weeks hoping to book ahead.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 16, 2014)

Sunbum said:


> Unless you own 6 weeks or more at the really desirable resorts, you will not be able to book 13 months out. That perk ended a few years ago. So much for the people that own 2 or 3 weeks hoping to book ahead.


This is a big overstatement.  We own in Maui.  Although you are generally correct with respect to the January/February period, at the "normal" times of the year booking at 13 months is usually not a problem if you do it when the reservations window first opens up.


----------



## bastroum (Jan 16, 2014)

Sunbum said:


> Unless you own 6 weeks or more at the really desirable resorts, you will not be able to book 13 months out. That perk ended a few years ago. Now it is 12 months out and you had better be quick! Maybe a coincidence, but it started getting harder when DC points came out????
> 
> So much for the people that own 2 or 3 weeks hoping to book ahead.



This has not been my experience. Most of the time I've had no problems at 13 months out (using Weeks Reservations at MOC during summer). On the few occasions I've had an issue it's been with DC Points reservation (MOC during Xmas and New Years) and it opened up before the 12 month mark.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't own 6 Marriott weeks but did have some success for President's Week. Then again we own Plat Plus at Aruba Surf Club. I called at 8:59 a.m. and some seconds at the 13 month mark to get President's Week. Got the recording saying the office opens at 9 a.m. Hit redial and had a 14 minute wait which ended up being really 7 minutes. It's a Platinum Plus week and she told me only Monday, Feb 9 was available. At first, wasn't happy about a Monday check in so thought about calling at 12 month mark. But then realized that it would be beneficial for our school schedule and I think we may miss some of the big President's week crowd. I have found if I didn't get what I want, sometimes best to try again at 12 month. Hopefully those who are disappointed will have some luck at 12 months.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 16, 2014)

Isn't President's Week a Plat. Plus Fixed Week?  I know it is an Frenchman's Cove.   If you own that week, don't they have to give it to you?  The only variable is the check-in day.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 16, 2014)

Usually you have a choice of days but Monday was all they had. Monday and Thursday check ins seem to be the last pickings.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 16, 2014)

That's a lot of check-in days.  MFC only has Fri, Sat and Sun.  Of course DC points throws everything off I think.


----------



## Sunbum (Jan 17, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> This is a big overstatement.  We own in Maui.  Although you are generally correct with respect to the January/February period, at the "normal" times of the year booking at 13 months is usually not a problem if you do it when the reservations window first opens up.



This is true, but in my case we only book to go in Feb. For many years it was no problem booking 13 months out (even when i only owned 2weeks). I always call at exactly 9am the day of release. Now, i can't even get booked when i try to book 13 months plus 4 weeks out! Maybe it is just an Aruba Ocean Club issue??


----------



## Robert D (Jan 19, 2014)

I wonder if the problem is that the Marriott Vacation Club trust is taking all of the high demand weeks before other owners have a chance to reserve them? I've been told that the trust has to go through the same process as other owners and call in to reserve but they have a lot of people who could call right at 7:00 a.m. Mountain time and reserve a lot of weeks.

Also, I don't understand the comment that you have to own 6 weeks to reserve at 13 months out.  My understanding is if you own 2 or more weeks you can reserve at 13 months out if you're reserving the same or concurrent week.  I've not heard about any change in this policy.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 19, 2014)

Robert D said:


> I wonder if the problem is that the Marriott Vacation Club trust is taking all of the high demand weeks before other owners have a chance to reserve them? I've been told that the trust has to go through the same process as other owners and call in to reserve but they have a lot of people who could call right at 7:00 a.m. Mountain time and reserve a lot of weeks.
> 
> Also, I don't understand the comment that you have to own 6 weeks to reserve at 13 months out.  My understanding is if you own 2 or more weeks you can reserve at 13 months out if you're reserving the same or concurrent week.  I've not heard about any change in this policy.



Aruba weeks are not in the Trust, so that's not the issue.

You still only need two weeks for 13 month reservations. Sunbum was making a generalized statement because of his issue booking at the Coean Club. There are many multiple week owners who book winter stays to escape the Northeast weather, and he wasn't able to book his weeks at 13 months even with 4 weeks. The issue at MAO is compounded by many owners wanting week 7, either for their families to join them and/ or for rentals. Not having them Plat. p,us is a big advantage, but also makes reservations more difficult.


----------



## EKniager (Jan 29, 2014)

FWIW, I hung out on the Marriott "Book Your Week" page and refreshed the calendar as the clock struck 9:00am.  No problemo.  Saturday check-in at Aruba Surf Club, 12-months out.  No issues.


----------



## grupp (Jan 29, 2014)

*Sometimes you get lucky*

I missed booking my Marriott Mountainside weeks for next year at the 13 month date because I had a meeting for work. Missed the 12 month date due to my computer locking up and all the weeks were gone by the time I got back into the website. Signed in today, almost a week later, and the week 4 I wanted was there.

Gary


----------



## larryallen (Jan 30, 2014)

It really is a negative against ownership because the rental window is almost always open, any week, any location, and usually reasonable rates.


----------



## Lawlar (Jan 30, 2014)

*Fixed week*

I'm at MOC this week.  Love it here. We have a fixed week so no hassle.  I met a nice couple here who own two weeks and bought points, and still can't get the weeks they want.  So, of course, the sales staff want to sell them more points, with the promise that will solve their reservation hassle.  Sure it will!  Sad.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 30, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> I don't own 6 Marriott weeks but did have some success for President's Week. Then again we own Plat Plus at Aruba Surf Club. I called at 8:59 a.m. and some seconds at the 13 month mark to get President's Week. Got the recording saying the office opens at 9 a.m. Hit redial and had a 14 minute wait which ended up being really 7 minutes. It's a Platinum Plus week and she told me only Monday, Feb 9 was available. At first, wasn't happy about a Monday check in so thought about calling at 12 month mark. But then realized that it would be beneficial for our school schedule and I think we may miss some of the big President's week crowd. I have found if I didn't get what I want, sometimes best to try again at 12 month. Hopefully those who are disappointed will have some luck at 12 months.



I'm confused- isn't Feb.9th and arrival day for week 6 and not week7, which is the Plat. Plus week? Unless you meant that for booking week 6 13 months out you could only get a Monday arrival.

Probably not what you wanted to hear, but booking week 6 13 months out may be more limiting, since there are many owners who come down weeks 5 and 6; they are multiple Plat. week owners who don't own Plat. Plus.

I venture to guess that you'd have much better luck trying for week 6 next Wed. and rebooking it, and then calling the following week for a better arrival day for week 7.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, here is my experience...

I tried to get week 52, 2014 at Royal Palms (I'm a Red (Platinum) week owner). I call are a few seconds before the lines open and got the automated call back message. In the time it took me to speed dial back, the lines were already full, and I was automatically cut off. I dialed for over 40 minutes before I could even get on the phone wait list. After another 15 minute wait I was told "all booked up"

But it didn't stop there...

The Marriott Rep kept pushing me to pick some remaining week in 2014 and put it in II. I was not amused. Since I couldn't get what I wanted, why should I pay an extra $215 to deposit it in II, with no guarantee that I would be able to get anything I wanted. If I want to burn my week, that's my business...

But it didn't stop there...

After the same song and dance trying to get week 3, 2015 (with the same luck), my brother (whom I jointly own the weeks with) decided to call Marriott off peak and talk to them about the situation. He was informed that there were plenty of timeshares available for week 52 2014, if I wanted to use DC points (at 2725 for the week).

Now royal Palms is one of the early timeshares with no Marriott right of first refusal. The last ownership report I saw here on TUG showed that Marriott only owned 3.8% of all the timeshares sold there. This sure seems like a case of Self-dealing by Marriott, cherry picking all the best timeslots for themselves (in their points Trust) to the detriment of the weeks owners.

It seems to me that Traditional Call-in Weeks owners are the last class citizens of Marriott. 

(As an aside. when my brother called, the only weeks available were in August. When I called _at the same time_ in early 2013 for Summer 2013 Royal Palms weeks, I had a choice of June, July, and August. I'm sorry, something just doesn't smell right now....)


----------



## akp (Feb 5, 2014)

*interesting*

I don't currently own Marriott but I've been looking at Platinum resale weeks at Aruba Ocean Club. 

I would want to travel in February each year or possibly early March, but it seems it would not be a sure thing to get a feburary week with only one week of ownership.  

Anita


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 5, 2014)

Only 50% of the inventory is released prior to 12 months.  If you are prepared to call (and ideally try online at the same time) at the 12 month release date, you might not get your first choice of check in day of the week but I don't think you would be locked out entirely. If you are open to any of the check in days during the 5 week period, I am sure you would be able to get something.  If you are looking only for Presidents day week or only Saturday check ins or something more limiting like that I think you might be disappointed.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 5, 2014)

My impression for talking to people over the years is that it may be easier to reserve individual weeks at the Aruba resorts at 12 months than multiple weeks at 13 months, since many owners are stringing together more than 2 weeks in late Jan. through Feb.  I have spoken with many owners who didn't get what they wanted at 13 months but were successful at 12, esp. at the OC. I just think there are many owners there that come down for 4-6 weeks to escape the cold.

Escaping the cold sounds really good now- I am so tired of the snow!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sunbum said:


> This is true, but in my case we only book to go in Feb. For many years it was no problem booking 13 months out (even when i only owned 2weeks). I always call at exactly 9am the day of release. Now, i can't even get booked when i try to book 13 months plus 4 weeks out! Maybe it is just an Aruba Ocean Club issue??



DC points have change everything,  that is my opinion only.  Good luck.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 6, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> DC points have change everything,  that is my opinion only.  Good luck.


It's easy to blame that, but I'm not so sure we can. Besides Marriott's assurances that they are only taking their proportionate share of each reservation date, keep in mind that they can only take weeks in the Aruba resorts that legacy owners exchanged for points. There are no Aruba weeks in the Trust. Since the issue that the OP is complaining about is at the Ocean Club, I think it is more unique to the Aruba resorts. 

Esp. at the OC, which is the first and older resort (and has more owners in the 60-80 year range), there are many owners who use their weeks as snowbirds. So while 2 weeks sounds good in theory, many are there from mid-Jan. through mid to late Feb., and I think that's why the 13 month reservation issue for 2 weeks is being reported. 

People who have gotten shut out at 13 months seem to get what they want at 12, and hopefully the OP did as well. 

Of course, that doesn't address why is this year different? Maybe he/she was lucky in the past, and maybe the severe weather in the Northeast has people clamoring for more extended trips next year. How many posts have we seen here referencing that it would be nice to be someplace warm without all the snow, and I know I keep on hearing the same from my friends. If any winter would make people rethink about getting away from the cold winter, it would be this year. So much of the country has been clobbered over and over by snow. I know there is the third one in a week due around here Sunday, although hopefully it will mostly miss the NY area. Ughhh!!!


----------

